
China Is Building a “Social Credit” System. So Is the United States - hkai
https://arcdigital.media/china-is-building-a-social-credit-system-so-is-the-united-states-a9facbc6f832
======
hkai
I do feel a bit uneasy about the type of arguments that reminds me of Putin's
rhetoric in Russia: yes, X is bad, but look at Y!

Russia was correctly called out for using this logic in domestic and
international propaganda, and now we see this spreading to Western media as
well.

